# veo stingray webcam

## Squinky86

I'm using the 2.6-test6-mm2 kernel and have just compiled in support for video4linux and ibmcam; however, the moduels don't seem to be loading correctly for my veo stingray:

```

# modprobe ibmcam

WARNING: Error inserting usbvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test6-mm2/kernel/drivers/usb/media/usbvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ibmcam (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test6-mm2/kernel/drivers/usb/media/ibmcam.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

# dmesg

<snip snip>

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

ibmcam: Unknown symbol RingQueue_Dequeue

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_RegisterVideoDevice

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_register

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_TestPattern

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_AllocateDevice

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_DeinterlaceFrame

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_Deregister

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device

usbvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

ibmcam: Unknown symbol RingQueue_Dequeue

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_RegisterVideoDevice

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_register

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_TestPattern

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_AllocateDevice

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_DeinterlaceFrame

ibmcam: Unknown symbol usbvideo_Deregister

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## qwkbrnfox

OK, first things first.  You have loaded the videodev module?  I _should_ happen automagically with modprobe ibmcam, but it can't hurt to check!

----------

## Squinky86

Ah, thank you!

```
# modprobe videodev

FATAL: Module videodev not found.
```

I'll have to look through menuconfig again to find it.  Anything else I should compile in that I may have forgotten?

Edit: had it compiled in, not as a module.  Recompiling as module.

Edit2: ibmcam now loads fine.  Sadly, camstream fails on compile and xawtv gives me a segfault...

----------

## qwkbrnfox

In /usr/src/linux, try

```
grep -i video_dev .config
```

What comes up?  If you have CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y, then we have to look elsewhere.  However, if it says =n, then do the old make menuconfig, Multimedia Devices-> click on Video for linux.  Either module or compiled in.

----------

## Squinky86

Yeah, it's modprobing fine now  :Smile: .  Thanks for the information!  I can't find any good software to see if it works though (note my above edits that I made when you sent that message  :Wink: ).

----------

## qwkbrnfox

If you are a gnome-user, or at least have the libraries, camorama works well.  gqcam is a good choice if you are gnome-free.  Glad to hear it's working!

*edit*  gnomemeeting is an excellent netmeeting-compatible video over internet thing.  Fun!

----------

## Squinky86

All this video capture software is giving me a headache:

```

# emerge camstream

<snip>

include -g -Wall -I. -Idevices -Ivideo -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DHAVE_LIBX11=1 -DHAVE_LIBXEXT=1 -DHAVE_LIBXT=1 -DHAVE_LIBICE=1 -DHAVE_LIBSM=1 -DHAVE_LIBZ=1 -DHAVE_LIBPNG=1 -DHAVE_LIBJPEG=1 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_FCNTL_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_IOCTL_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_LINUX_VIDEODEV_H=1 -DHAVE_SELECT=1 -DINCLUDE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_INTELCPU=1 -DHAVE_MMX=1  -DSHARE_DIR=\"/usr/share/camstream\" -c -o ftpput.o ftpput.cc

ftpput.cc:38:11: missing terminating " character

ftpput.cc: In member function `void CFTPPut::Usage()':

ftpput.cc:39: error: parse error before `enough'

ftpput.cc:41: error: parse error before `@' token

ftpput.cc:44:21: missing terminating ' character

ftpput.cc:44:21: warning: character constant too long for its type

ftpput.cc:49:1: missing terminating " character

make[1]: *** [ftpput.o] Error 1

rm CamStreamMainWindow.moc.cc WebCamViewer.moc.cc CamWindow.moc.cc

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/camstream-0.26.2/work/camstream-0.26.2/camstream'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/camstream-0.26.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 377, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

```

$ xawtv

This is xawtv-3.88, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.0-test6-mm2)

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

Segmentation fault

```

```

$ camorama

VIDIOCGCAP  --  could not get camera capabilities, exiting.....

# camorama

VIDIOCSWIN  --  could not set window info, exiting....

errno = 0

```

gqcam wants to look at /dev/video instead of /dev/video0, but even when I symlink it, all I get is:

```

(#/$) gqcam

/dev/video: Permission denied

```

This is getting quite absurd... the modules are loading fine, I even went into the kernel's source code of ibmcam's drivers and saw the part where my veo stingray is supported, but I just can't get any software to run... I'm in kde 3.1.4, but I do have gnome libraries installed.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Try camorama -d /dev/video0

or gqcam -v /dev/video0

I've never used xawtv for webcam stuff...

----------

## Squinky86

gqcam works!  The image quality is crap, but it's not much better in Windows.  Thanks a zillion for all the help, it's just too bad none of the other programs would work.  I was wanting to get xawtv or camstream to work  :Sad: .

----------

